# Goldsmith's Fantastic Action Score to FIRST BLOOD gets the treatment:



## ed buller (Jun 21, 2022)

40th Anniversary Edition of RAMBO: FIRST BLOOD Announced - STUDIOCANAL


The new SteelBook will roll-out across STUDIOCANAL’s territories from November this year. A 4K theatrical release is planned in the UK in June.




www.studiocanal.com





Featuring a special feature on the score with Jeff Bond

best

ed


----------



## I like music (Jun 21, 2022)

ed buller said:


> 40th Anniversary Edition of RAMBO: FIRST BLOOD Announced - STUDIOCANAL
> 
> 
> The new SteelBook will roll-out across STUDIOCANAL’s territories from November this year. A 4K theatrical release is planned in the UK in June.
> ...


Awesome. Now I have to go listen to that melancholy theme again. Makes me want to buy and learn a trumpet, too.


----------

